# Black Bison Bodykit for R34 GTR . . . .any?



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi guys,

Had some thoughts today about: Why does Wald Japan not produce the Black Bison bodykit style for the R34 GTRs??

I really love their stuff and the Black Bison body Kits just look the nuts in real life (for thoses having seen them at the stand at the TAS09 this year or are lucky to own such a car).

Don't know how such a style Bodykit would look on a R34 GTR, but wouldn't look to shabby in my eyes. Other then that there is no real cool modern R34 GTR bodykit on the market anymore (nearly everyone has the Z-Tune bumper now, so it's getting difficult to shine out from the mass . .lol). Also is the R34 GTR no master of aerodynamics , so to hell with CO-values and airflow.

Here are some pics of random Black Bison style kits for different cars, starting with the R35 of course . . . .

Also worth noting is that Wald Japan is very flexible on customer feedback and trys to expand it's business worldwide, so if the voices are loud enough on this forum, it could be enough for some creative stimulation at Wald regarding the R34 GTR.

PS: Yeah the R33 and R32 would be cool as well, but let's stick to the fact that the Black Bison style is more R34 design friendly.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

The rear wheels arch kit look cheap on that 35 and the side skirts look like they have been designed for a differant car and just been bolted on ,front looks ok though.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

stealth said:


> The rear wheels arch kit look cheap on that 35 and the side skirts look like they have been designed for a differant car and just been bolted on ,front looks ok though.


Actually the R35 Wald kit is a reference to the Hakosuka . .the rear arch and many other details are a retro homage . . . also not a fan of that rear arch, but the design of the front and rear bumper is what I am speaking about.

Basicly Wald does quality stuff and the bumpers are made of more then just . .euhh . .one single part.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

I've seen the Wald demo cars in person, and they look amazing, very nice work.
For the R34 I'm personally a fan of the MCR Front Bumper: 









and the TS Front Bumper:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

TBH it reminds me of the bodykits from Need For Speed. Very chav/Lax Flower. Not for me I'm afraid.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

If anyone can get a R34 in a similar angle ill photoshop the kit on ?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Well so far that is the best set of wheels I've seen on a R35.
I like the rear wheel arch....But I think I would paint it, I know what they are going for with the hark back to the Hakosuka, But it needs paint.

But overall it looks the business...Espes in red!!


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Not a fan of the GTR kit....but liking it on others


----------

